# USC Visual Sample Video VS Photo Option



## Asterion (Oct 28, 2014)

Wondering if anyone can give any pointers on whether there are any advantages or disadvantages to choosing one or the other when it comes down to submitting the visual sample (applying to undergrad btw). I'm assuming that in the majority of applications they receive they'll get videos.

I've read in a few places where people have advised to go with the photo sample - that kind of sparked the question in my head and it won't stop nagging at me.

Also, anyone know how much weight they place on the visual sample?

(Been lurking for a while - first post here btw )


----------

